# How many panels to buy for round pen



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Depends on what length the panels are going to be but I personally dont like working in anything less then a 50' pen.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Usually, I see 11 10 foot panels and a gate.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

I was just researching this earlier today on google. What I found was: Decide the diameter of your pen--50ft, 60ft whatever. Multiply by 3.14 for the circumference and divide by the length of your panels. Then you have the option of rounding up or down. Hope that helps.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

i like about 60ft at least. i looked into buying panels, kind of expensive. I might end up making my own.


----------

